# Healthy Eyes and What I Do and Use



## jaminhealth (Sep 25, 2018)

I just turned 80 and have good eyesight overall.  I've been using supplements for well over 25 yrs and these include those for eye health.   Specifically what has worked for my good eye health is:

Grape Seed Extract
Lutein and Bilberry
Vitamin C
Crystalline Drops (last 2 yrs)

Interested in reading about the above and eye health, it's out there online.

No cataracts and no other issues.

Wear glasses for reading and those for distance but have used glasses since I was in my 20's.  

Vision is clear and I can do well with no glasses on my eyes.

I'm one of those who avoid surgery at all costs, I've had a couple that left me with lifelong complications.


Forgot to add one important item I use:   Similasan eye drops for Dry Eyes.  It's homeopathic and a true healer in my life.  The company makes a product for Computer Eyes too.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)

I used to work in a few health food stores J, and lots of older folks bought these same products for better eye health....
I also use Similasan eye drops for Dry Eyes, recommended by my eye doc


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2018)

Eye health "supplements" are a good idea.  My old Dad had Macular Degeneration in his later years, and I saw how that affected him.  Years ago, my eye doctor put me on Lutein and Fish oil, and so far, that has kept my vision fairly stable.  When I started taking these supplements, I had "floaters", and that went away after a few months of taking these vitamins.  I have my annual eye exam in a couple of weeks, and hopefully I will just get new glasses with little or no prescription change.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 25, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> I used to work in a few health food stores J, and lots of older folks bought these same products for better eye health....
> I also use Similasan eye drops for Dry Eyes, recommended by my eye doc



Not for just older folks, but we seem to "wake up" more as we age more.  And then work on trying to slow down worsening issues.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 25, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Eye health "supplements" are a good idea.  My old Dad had Macular Degeneration in his later years, and I saw how that affected him.  Years ago, my eye doctor put me on Lutein and Fish oil, and so far, that has kept my vision fairly stable.  When I started taking these supplements, I had "floaters", and that went away after a few months of taking these vitamins.  I have my annual eye exam in a couple of weeks, and hopefully I will just get new glasses with little or no prescription change.



Good, Don, smart man.  We are  hopefully learning from what our folks went thru and others too.  We can control so much damage.  j


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 25, 2018)

Why did I have a feeling you were going to start a thread like this?? It's great that you don't have problems with your eyes, but many Seniors do and many use the products you have listed. I know you dislike surgeries, but there are those of us that have to have surgeries. Some surgeries come out very good, while others not so good, but if a surgery is required to be able to walk better (without a cane or walker) and stay out of using a wheelchair and eye surgery makes eyesight much better...….why not? 

Funny, there are those Seniors that take nothing, no vitamins or supplements and live to be 95 and there are those that take vitamins and supplements, take a walk down a trail, collapse and die of a heart attack right there. 

I take a Senior Vitamin, B12, Krill Oil, Turmeric, K2 and D3 and wife takes the same. Being that we are both Diabetic II, there are certain supplements we can't take due to glucose increase.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 25, 2018)

The majority of the population do NOT do preventive medicine, my mom who lived to 91 was one of the first people to buy into Prevention Magazine about 50 yrs ago when it arrived on the scene, so I learned a lot from my mom and then everything else out there.  

I do all I can to avoid supporting pharma and I've gotten side effects from things I've taken and done over the years, so I learned lessons.

Wish I could reverse this arthritis but it only advances with age and I do all to keep going and live with side effects of a hip replacement.

So I've been there.   And lived thru a dear one in ICU from drug interactions.  

Everyone will do what they do and that is OK, but others can do a lot of prevention if they don't already.

I've cleaned  up my food intake a LOT in the last say 10 yrs as I don't want that A1C number of creep up.  I stopped bringing breads and white noodles (flour) into my house over 10 yrs ago and talk about a good change.  Even in  dental health.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> The majority of the population do NOT do preventive medicine, my mom who lived to 91 was one of the first people to buy into Prevention Magazine about 50 yrs ago when it arrived on the scene, so I learned a lot from my mom and then everything else out there.
> 
> I do all I can to avoid supporting pharma and I've gotten side effects from things I've taken and done over the years, so I learned lessons.
> 
> ...



Very good. IOW, I agree with you, but...…..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 26, 2018)

Funny how a PCP will tell their patient that taking a vitamin and supplements is a useless thing. "All you will do is urinate the darn thing out. You want to be healthy, than eat healthy and stop the vitamins and supplements." 

In my mind I think, "so, what do those people do who enjoy the kinds of foods that they shouldn't be eating? Potato chips, pizza, French fries and so on?" That's why wife and I take what we take, so we can eat some of those "shouldn't be eaten" foods.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2018)

When my blood work showed I needed them, my PCP certainly did prescribe a multi-vitamin, plus prescription grade niacin and prescription grade fish oil. The niacin was only for a certain amount of time. Then, after awhile I started eating more fish with her approval.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2018)

Sorry-off topic, this doesn't relate to eye-health.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 26, 2018)

PCP's work for pharma and need their patients to be ill and go to them for help....that's how I see it.  

I don't believe I pee my supplements out as I know my body is working pretty darn good at 80 and I thank my supps.  Hardly any pharma drugs in my life.  PCP's and allopathic MD's don't like people like me...I don't need them very much.   My integraive MD keeps my blood pressure meds filled and fills my thyroid med.  Otherwise I would NOT have to see her at all but I do to keep her in my life and the couple meds I take.  

Pharma has far far more profits than the supplement world and I know that and quite honestly I don't care.  I'm not trying to save the world but sharing some thoughts on healing and believe more in the *Patient Healing Thyself philosophy. *


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 26, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry-off topic, this doesn't relate to eye-health.



You are correct, we really committed a big sin.  Sorry.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> You are correct, we really committed a big sin.  Sorry.



This is your thread; talk about whatever you want.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2018)

Jammin--you feel the supplements help you, but how do you know?   Chances are you'd be just as healthy at 80 without the supplements.   Personally I prefer to live without taking a bunch of pills a day, whether self-prescribed or pharma.   I feel that if a person eats a balanced diet and takes reasonable care  with their health... exercise, sunshine, drinks plenty of water, no  smoking or excess alcohol... they are getting the nutrients they need  for their body, including their eyes.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 26, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Jammin--you feel the supplements help you, but how do you know?   Chances are you'd be just as healthy at 80 without the supplements.   Personally I prefer to live without taking a bunch of pills a day, whether self-prescribed or pharma.   I feel that if a person eats a balanced diet and takes reasonable care  with their health... exercise, sunshine, drinks plenty of water, no  smoking or excess alcohol... they are getting the nutrients they need  for their body, including their eyes.



We all pick and choose our paths, I eat well but not perfect and our foods are NOT like when my parents were growing up.

When I started on Grape Seed Extract in 1995, I got rid of allergy and sinus issues...for years before it was drugs and allergy doc and their shots and NEVER getting better, but making the doctors Richer....so were the lobby full of patients.   This is a huge part of my life and the fact we were told MAY prevent cancer(s) that was Music to my ears when I was 57.

And the rest unfolded as I was on other health forums, MOST alternative groups and a big one was for FM/CFS patients and the owner of the group had a supplement company in Santa Barbara CA and he dealt with CFS...

So it's all unfolded and it all started with the supplements MOSTLY after menopause -- so much changes in one's body.

That's how I believe in what I do. 

I go to no eye doctor nor dentists for the last 8 yrs as my supplements take care of my gums and eyes.  Not much has changed at 80, take that back a lot has changed, but I go to less and less doctors.

Arthritis is another issue I deal with and everything got all worse in my body after hip replacement at 72, so much went downhill in my body and more arthritis has set in and that does happen with more surgeries I've heard and read.

So that's how I know.

I don't smoke, never did, exercised and danced all my early life and drink plenty of Clean water, not tap as I avoid fluorides.  And no alcohol anymore.

Can't explain more but I do not like to support Big Pharma and their drugs as I've had side effects and have a loved one who was in ICU for drug interactions years back.  So....


And a big Topper for me was meeting my good friend back in 1994, she was from the E.C. too but moved to Calif. and I helped her find the apt she lives in down the street.  She had attended a major Alternative Healing school in Boca Raton FL years ago and she taught me SO MUCH.   We've helped each other so much in the 25 some yrs I've known her.

None of us know how long we'll be here but I'd like to as healthy and have a good mind as long as I can on my way out of here.  Don't want to be kept going with pharma drugs...I see so much of that in a Caregiver's groups on another forum I'm on.  Nothing quality about no mind.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2018)

Jam, I do believe in supplements, the ones specifically for diabetes and and also some extra. As a diabetic diagnosed for at least 15 year I do not have*neuropathy. *Of course, that could just be me. My mom, after 30 plus years of being diabetic, didn't either. And she took supplements, too.

Just to add a little bit to this, and I don't think it's off topic either,  my Pomeranian started getting very thin on his fur on his back.  My groomer said that it sometimes happens with Poms. I asked his vet about that, and he recommended Omega 3 for cats and dogs, every day (fish oil). I gave him a pump of it every day (I had to be creative so that he would lick it...he loves cheese, so smeared a thin bit of soft cheese on my palm) and he ate it up. After around three months his fur came back in really nicely. Even during the summer months where one might think that fur is thinned out because of the heat and shedding,  his fur still stayed nice and thick. And still is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm 65 and presently am still using over the counter readers, been a few years since I had an eye exam but plan to have one again within the year.  They warned me to start using sunglasses because it hadn't started yet, but I could develop macular degeneration if I didn't take care.  They also told me to take supplements, which I was already taking for years.  I do think that some people just have healthier eyes than others, no sure but aren't certain eye problems hereditary?  

I use Lutein 20mg and Carnosine daily, NOW brand tryglyceride form of liquid Fish Oil at least once a week but we eat salmon once a week also.  Also use D3. vitamin C and recently started taking Grape Seed Extract again after reading some of your posts Jam. 

 Like PopsnTuff, I use Similasan dry eye drops, but it switch back and forth with Refresh Tears.  I don't have 'dry eyes', but the air by me is pretty dry especially in winter so I like to keep my eyes lubricated, also I have hay fever in summer and get dry itchy eyes, so the drops help with that too.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 26, 2018)

Good for Olivia and SeaBreeze...

Just a side note on animals and supplements, my neighbor's cat got an extra yr after a cancer dx as she gave Tommy grape seed ex in his food, opened capsule and poured some in.  There are ads for grape seed ex for cats/dogs online.  Vets sell it too I'm told.

My neighbor was more convinced when she read so much in the bible about the grape Seed.   I think she still takes it so she says.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 26, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm 65 and presently am still using over the counter readers, been a few years since I had an eye exam but plan to have one again within the year.  They warned me to start using sunglasses because it hadn't started yet, but I could develop macular degeneration if I didn't take care.  They also told me to take supplements, which I was already taking for years.  I do think that some people just have healthier eyes than others, no sure but aren't certain eye problems hereditary?
> 
> I use Lutein 20mg daily, NOW brand tryglyceride form of liquid Fish Oil at least once a week but we eat salmon once a week also.  Also use D3. vitamin C and recently started taking Grape Seed Extract again after reading some of your posts Jam.
> 
> Like PopsnTuff, I use Similasan dry eye drops, but it switch back and forth with Refresh Tears.  I don't have 'dry eyes', but the air by me is pretty dry especially in winter so I like to keep my eyes lubricated, also I have hay fever in summer and get dry itchy eyes, so the drops help with that too.



Sunglasses are important Sun or Shade and Snow.   So many eye problems can be saved if everyone worse sunglasses in the bright outside.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Just to add a little bit to this, and I don't think it's off topic either,  my Pomeranian started getting very thin on his fur on his back.  My groomer said that it sometimes happens with Poms. I asked his vet about that, and he recommended Omega 3 for cats and dogs, every day (fish oil). I gave him a pump of it every day (I had to be creative so that he would lick it...he loves cheese, so smeared a thin bit of soft cheese on my palm) and he ate it up. After around three months his fur came back in really nicely. Even during the summer months where one might think that fur is thinned out because of the heat and shedding,  his fur still stayed nice and thick. And still is.



Olivia, it's good that you're giving your Pom fish oil and it's helping.  My dog started having seasonal allergies last year and he'd scratch and bite to the point where he was pulling out some hair in spots, he's a labradoodle so his hair is wavy and constantly growing unlike regular fur.

Anyhoo, I started giving him small Krill Oil softgels and hiding them in a small dollop of cat food, even wrapped in cheese or hidden in a beef frank, he'll spit out any pills.  I also started him on Dinovite for omega 3s and other nutrients he doesn't get in dog food, he's been doing well last year and this year, so I plan to keep him on it full time.  DINOVITE


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Sunglasses are important Sun or Shade and Snow.   So many eye problems can be saved if everyone worse sunglasses in the bright outside.



Years back I went out in the back yard winter with a couple of feet of snow on the ground and it was full bright sun, didn't wear sunglasses, came back in the house and learned the meaning of 'snow blind', it was scary until it subsided...after that I make sure to wear them especially when the ground is white.  I was foolish in my younger years not to wear them, I hate hats or sunglasses, but now I can't afford to neglect my eyes in my old age.  Vision is so precious, hate to lose it.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 26, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Years back I went out in the back yard winter with a couple of feet of snow on the ground and it was full bright sun, didn't wear sunglasses, came back in the house and learned the meaning of 'snow blind', it was scary until it subsided...after that I make sure to wear them especially when the ground is white.  I was foolish in my younger years not to wear them, I hate hats or sunglasses, but now I can't afford to neglect my eyes in my old age.  Vision is so precious, hate to lose it.



So much we didn't know when we were younger but thanks to the worldwide net and health forums and friends, we're learning more and more..   I'd love to wear hats but some look great in them and others, well that's me I believe.  But I never tried to work with them, they can be hot on the heads.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 8, 2018)

Just  helping another friend with the *Crystalline Eye drops* for* cataracts* and prevention and dissolving them.  There are many other sites that offer products to DISSOLVE those "cats"...the medical industry sure has everyone brain washed on these unnecessary surgeries, a multitude of them at that.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Eye health "supplements" are a good idea.  My old Dad had Macular Degeneration in his later years, and I saw how that affected him.  Years ago, my eye doctor put me on Lutein and Fish oil, and so far, that has kept my vision fairly stable.  When I started taking these supplements, I had "floaters", and that went away after a few months of taking these vitamins.  I have my annual eye exam in a couple of weeks, and hopefully I will just get new glasses with little or no prescription change.





ClassicRockr said:


> Funny how a PCP will tell their patient that taking a vitamin and supplements is a useless thing. "All you will do is urinate the darn thing out. You want to be healthy, than eat healthy and stop the vitamins and supplements."
> 
> In my mind I think, "so, what do those people do who enjoy the kinds of foods that they shouldn't be eating? Potato chips, pizza, French fries and so on?" That's why wife and I take what we take, so we can eat some of those "shouldn't be eaten" foods.


Both my dad and my husband have mascular degeneration and supplements were highly suggested by both eye specialists. 
Just for the record, most people ask why their doctors don’t recommend vitamins. Most don’t because they only have an average of  2 to 3 weeks MAX in their 7 year university course to become a doctor and most courses are promoted by pharmaceutical suppliers so there is ALWAYS a conflict of interest.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Years back I went out in the back yard winter with a couple of feet of snow on the ground and it was full bright sun, didn't wear sunglasses, came back in the house and learned the meaning of 'snow blind', it was scary until it subsided...after that I make sure to wear them especially when the ground is white.  I was foolish in my younger years not to wear them, I hate hats or sunglasses, but now I can't afford to neglect my eyes in my old age.  Vision is so precious, hate to lose it.


Exactly. If you are outside a lot then sunglasses are needed especially in the snow. The reflection can be very blinding. 
I enjoy wearing my sunglasses. They are prescription glasses and definitely protect my eyes.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 8, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Both my dad and my husband have mascular degeneration and supplements were highly suggested by both eye specialists.
> Just for the record, most people ask why their doctors don’t recommend vitamins. Most don’t because they only have an average of  2 to 3 weeks MAX in their 7 year university course to become a doctor and most courses are promoted by pharmaceutical suppliers so there is ALWAYS a conflict of interest.



This is true but remember too pharma funds so many of the medical schools and hence the doctors are so indoctrinated with their drugs, that's what it's all about.  I know MD's who worked outside medical "box" and had their medical licenses taken from them.  And then there is a long list of "alternative" practioners who disappeared, they are dead or lord knows where they are.   A couple of these MD's had to do some re-grouping and opened naturopathic offices to treat their patients.  Too bad BOTH worlds can't work together, think about HOW MUCH LESS the pharma world would make in profits.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> This is true but remember too pharma funds so many of the medical schools and hence the doctors are so indoctrinated with their drugs, that's what it's all about.  I know MD's who worked outside medical "box" and had their medical licenses taken from them.  And then there is a long list of "alternative" practioners who disappeared, they are dead or lord knows where they are.   A couple of these MD's had to do some re-grouping and opened naturopathic offices to treat their patients.  Too bad BOTH worlds can't work together, think about HOW MUCH LESS the pharma world would make in profits.



Absolutely Jamie. They are funded by big pharma plus and doctors have learned that they make money by prescribing drugs not by educating people on self preservation.  Unfortunately the very act of self preservation and using natural substances that have been used for centuries has turned into suspicious foolishness, instead of the respected old age medicine. It really is too bad both worlds can’t come together but that conflict of interest is money based $$$ after all.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 8, 2018)

I went in at 8AM this morning for my annual eye exam....full battery of tests including dilation...it was about 6 or 7 hours before I could see clear enough to read/use computer again.  The Macula are showing no signs of issues, and no evidence of cataracts, etc.  The corrective prescription remains virtually the same, and has showed little change over the past few years.  Bottom line...everything checked out good.  I take a morning multivitamin, a fish oil capsule, and 6mg of Lutein every morning after breakfast.  

Find a good eye doctor, get a thorough exam every year, take any recommended supplements per your doctor, shield your eyes with good sunglasses when outdoors...and with a little luck the eyes will remain healthy.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, Don, I have not gone for an eye exam for 8  yrs....Why, I know my eyes are a-ok.  As far as I'm concerned pretty darn good for 80 and I'm betting the lutein is doing me good too...I take a 20mg softgel daily.   And more than 1 fish oil and have not been taking a multi for some time now.  I take a lot of separate    supps.

I get so much pleasure in NOT giving my money to pharma and big brother insurance.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 8, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Well, Don, I have not gone for an eye exam for 8  yrs....Why, I know my eyes are a-ok. .



Perhaps the best reason for having a good annual eye exam is that problems in the eyes usually develop slowly, and by the time a person notices any real changes, the problem can be hard, and expensive, to correct.  Most eye problems can be corrected with minimal procedures, IF diagnosed in their early stages.  With regard to Lutein...my eye doctor says that is the Best supplement a person can take, but most people can only absorb about 6mg/day...anything much more than that winds up in the Urine.  The fish oil is good for many things, and a multivitamin is cheap insurance in case I don't eat right.  

Irregardless, every person is different and must do some "experimenting" to find what works best for them.  The Important thing is to find what works so as to avoid spending half their time/money on doctor visits.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 8, 2018)

I have been working with muscle testing and pendulum dowsing for probably 20 yrs give or take and both these methods tell me I'm OK with no eye exams and that my eyes are fine.  It's all energy work and I love it.   I don't live my life by it, but feel it's right on so much of the time when I'm seeking answers.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Well, Don, I have not gone for an eye exam for 8  yrs....Why, I know my eyes are a-ok.  As far as I'm concerned pretty darn good for 80 and I'm betting the lutein is doing me good too...I take a 20mg softgel daily.   And more than 1 fish oil and have not been taking a multi for some time now.  I take a lot of separate    supps.
> 
> I get so much pleasure in NOT giving my money to pharma and big brother insurance.



I think you’re doing really darn good for an 80 year old; no debating that whatsoever BUT I DO think eye exams are important. 
There are things the eye doctor can tell by the eye exams that you can’t possibly know . Not from lack of education as much as because they use very advanced eye exam technology. Their equipment can detect eye pressure, health of the retina, cataracts, blood vessels, light sensitivities, possible glaucoma disturbances etc. 

I get an eye exam done every two years that’s paid for by my insurance. My eyes had improved since my last exam. 
My husband has to get an eye exam once a year and it’s free since he only has one. 
Since he HAS mascular degeneration he has to be extra careful or he could go completely blind but our eye doctor is the absolute best. This man has the best bedside manners of any doctor I’ve ever met and he educated us both on proper eye health and care. He says that with proper supplements and protection, mascular degeneration won’t get worse but often stays the same for years. Both my husband and my father   take Vitalux Advanced which is prescribed by their doctor which is specially formulated for age related mascular degeneration. 



He was also also told to eat a handful of goji  berries everyday .
https://www.healthline.com/health/goji-berry-facts


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2018)

If I started having serious age-related eye issues, I would try using L-acetylcarnosine eye drops.  I've been using the supplement L-Carnosine for awhile in capsule form as a supplement.  More info about the drops here.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 8, 2018)

Keesha, I hear you and I've gone to eye docs all my life, probably every two years as was recommended as I recall.  Remember this too, I've been taking Grape Seed Extract for going on 24 yrs and I know this antioxidant supports our eyes big time.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Keesha, I hear you and I've gone to eye docs all my life, probably every two years as was recommended as I recall.  Remember this too, I've been taking Grape Seed Extract for going on 24 yrs and I know this antioxidant supports our eyes big time.



Oh yes of course. Grape Seed Extract ! Not sure how I possibly forgot that one. 
Right! Ok.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> If I started having serious age-related eye issues, I would try using L-acetylcarnosine eye drops.  I've been using the supplement L-Carnosine for awhile in capsule form as a supplement.  More info about the drops here.



Wow Seabreeze. Good find. It even works on age related cataracts. Very good. I will definitely look into this. 
Thanks.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 9, 2018)

My takeaway is I will wear my sunglasses more often now. I only wear them when driving or at the beach.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 9, 2018)

Good idea, I wear mine to go to mailbox.  I don't have cataracts and just NOW did a muscle test and told me NO which I believed anyway, but yes to Sunglasses.


----------

